# Horse Rug rubs - advice needed



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi there, my horses rug rubs his shoulders, or seems to. I dont want to have to buy a new rug, is there any way i can prevent this or any tips?


----------



## haylesequine (Nov 18, 2009)

you can get anti rub vests that you put on under your horses rug that helps to stop this.


----------



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

ok but is there anything you could do without spending any money? (I dont mean to be a cheap skate) but these costs are starting to mount up and i'm trying to keep a control on it!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

do you leave his rugs on him all the time? make sure you take them off every day and change them if poss. If he constantly in rugs he is going to get uncomfortable.

I meant to add to that.. are you sure his rug fits him correctly?


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Robinsons are quite reasonable I like a bargain and usually shop here and they have lots of sales!!!!! which I love here is the link Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons they have a sale on at the moment so of course me being me I can't resist a good bargain lol.... also have a look on ebay you might be able to pick up a cheap vest on there.... of course if your horse can go without a rug that would be great but if you have rugged him up already then he will not have a normal full winter coat..... good luck


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It is important to make sure tht the rug fits properly to avoid it slipping back which is what causes the shoulders to be rubbed.
It is true some horses or ponies are difficult shapes and more difficult to fit a rug to but it pays to try different makes and find the best brand for your particular horse.
I never have any problems with rubbing and never have but I donot skimp on decent rugs.
Anti rub vests are not expensive and you shoukd be able to get a cheap one around £8.Surely your horses comfort is most important.


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

It will be a lot cheaper to get your horse a better fitting rug than to have a vet's bill for sore shoulders, plus does the rug pull on his withers when he put's his head down? Is it an outdoor or indoor rug? If you have an outdoor rug that fit's better could you not leave that on in the stable and field.

You can pick anti rub vest's up quite cheap from Ebay, or even a second hand rug. Another option would be to sew some silk like material onto the front of your rug at the shoulders as a short term measure.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Debbsygirl, I notice that you're from Worcester, I'd really recommend popping to Horsatack in Droitwich, they have really friendly and knowledgable staff who will advise you of an anti-rub vest suitable for your horse (and for you from a cost perspective). There are various different types on the market, the lycra ones would be my personal recommendation and their not expensive and it won't move or slip around. 

It is however important if they get wet that you are allowing the rugs to dry out as wet rugs will increase the rubbing. Rugs rubbing is a common problem at this time of year, hence why most rug manufacturers are now making their rugs with shoulder gussets. I understand the concern of mounting costs, but these shoulder guards are only approx £20, unfortunately, horse ownership is an expensive game, but as I am sure everyone on here will agree - more than worth it!! :001_tt1:

In the meantime, I'd recommend using a coat shine spray such as CDM Canter Coat Shine on the shoulder area where the rubbing is happening - good luck


----------



## candle515 (Sep 7, 2010)

You should look at anti rub vests I know rugs and accessories can all get really expensive but if you buy good ones they should last.

I just took the hit and bought all my winter rugs for this year, thought I'd be organised for once and there seems to be loads of sales on at the moment. I got my horse rugs from Equestrian Outfitters UK really quick delivery and good prices so might be worth having a look there x x


----------



## Fayth (Oct 16, 2010)

I would check first to make sure the rug fits properly, if so and its still rubbing you really could do with an anti rub vest.

I know it can get so expensive but whats an extra few quid if it means your horse is comfortable :thumbup: Ebay is great for bargains!

Good luck hope you sort this problem out soon


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there.... I use Pessoa rugs which i reckon are pretty good rugs for my boy which fit him really well..... and in the winter I do get little rubbed parts ...... I have tried the anti rub rugs also which can help a little.... But to be honest it usually grows back pretty quickly in the spring time when you take off the really heavy rugs....... Pamx


----------

